# Suche Hilfe für Automatisierung im Maschinenbau - Erfahrungen wie sich die Akzeptanz verbessern lässt?



## Parpo (14 Juni 2022)

Ich schreibe die Frage mal in dieses Unterforum weil es eine allgemeine Frage sein soll.
Wie schafft man es die Automatisierung voranzutreiben obwohl es einigen Widerstand bei Mitarbeitern oder gar in Teilen der Führungsebene gibt?
Bei der Hilfe geht es also nicht wirklich um technische Dinge, es geht im Prinzip darum, die Einstellung zu verändern.
Könnt ihr euch an Bedenken bei euch in der Firma erinnern? Wie haben die sich geäußert und wie hat man das geändert?
Ich tu mir ehrlich gesagt etwas schwer, Dinge nachzuvollziehen, die für mich ganz normal sind. Kann mich da in andere schlecht hineinversetzen. Genau das wird man aber müssen um andere davon überzeugen zu können.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2022)

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach:
Automatisierung muss Mehrwert bringen.
Am besten für Alle:

Führungsetage: Höhere Produktivität, Bessere Qualität, Weniger Ressourcenverbrauch, ...
Mitarbeiter in der Fertigung:  Körperliche Entlastung, Vereinfachung
Instandhaltung: Weniger Aufwand, vereinfachte Fehlersuche, Mehr Transparenz
Betriebsrat: Kein Personalabbau, Höhere Qualifizierung der vorhandenen Mitarbeiter
...
Fazit: Automatisierung darf kein Selbstzweck sein.
Ganz schönes Beispiel sind viele I4.0-Projekte.
Daten erfassen bis zum Anschlag und kein Schwein schaut sie an.


----------



## jensemann (14 Juni 2022)

Beschäftigte haben meist Angst um ihren Job wenns um Automatisierung geht. Wenn der nicht wirklich gefährded ist, kann man dem Beschäftigten eine Arbeitserleichterung erklären. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass er/sie auch den eventuell veränderten Arbeitsablauf versteht. Er/sie muss begreifen, dass man die menschliche Arbeitskraft nicht ersetzen will, sondern mit Hilfe der Automatisierung eine gleichbleibend hohe Qualität bei höherer Produktivität erreichen will - ohne dass der/die Beschäftigte mehr arbeiten muss. Mit der Erfahrung eines guten Mitarbeiters kann man eine automatisierte Anlage gut in Betrieb nehmen und der Mitarbeiter kontrolliert im Endeffekt das Arbeitsergebnis der Maschine. Wenns nicht klappt, kann er auf die Maschine und den Hersteller schimpfen und ist nur Schuld wenn er an den Einstellungen rumgespielt hat 

Chefs dagegen haben eigentlich nur Angst davor, dass sich die Investition nicht schnell genug rentiert. Wenn man sie aber davon überzeugt, dass mit der gleichen Anzahl an Mitarbeitern mehr und in konstanter Qualität produziert werden kann, sollte sich die Angst verflüchtigen. 
Der Übergang hat immer Stolpersteine, damit muss man rechnen.

Wenn man die Leute mit ins Boot holt, bekommt man sie eigentlich fast immer überzeugt.


----------



## holgermaik (14 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Führungsetage: Höhere Produktivität


würde ich pauschal nicht sagen. Viele Prozesse dauern länger. Was allerdings steigt ist die Konstanz der Prozesse.
Durch Automatisierung werden Arbeitsprozesse sicherer. Damit kann man die Chefetage fast immer auf seine Seite bekommen.

Der Werker ist meistens schwerer zu überzeugen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es umso schlimmer wenn er etwas vorgesetzt bekommt ohne in die Umsetzung einbezogen worden zu sein. Viele machen ihren Job schon jahrelang und wissen ganz genau was sie am Prozess stört und was besser wäre.
Manchmal ist allerding auch ein Generationen wechsel erforderlich. Denn früher war alles besser.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> würde ich pauschal nicht sagen. Viele Prozesse dauern länger. Was allerdings steigt ist die Konstanz der Prozesse.
> Durch Automatisierung werden Arbeitsprozesse sicherer.



Das ist ja kein Widerspruch zur höheren Produktivität.
Produktivität heisst nicht zwangsläufig, dass Taktzeiten kürzer werden.

Auf der Welle reiten ja gerade wieder die ganzen Energieberater rum ... Maschinen an den Nenntakt anpassen -> 30% Energieeinsparung
(aber nur in der Powerpoint-Präsentation)


----------



## s_kraut (14 Juni 2022)

Also bevor man etwas automatisieren kann, muss man es erst gründlich verstehen und Regeln schaffen (Systematisieren).
Wenn man das Verständnis hat und die Regeln geschaffen hat, hat man schon mal viel gewonnen, denn rund 45% der systematischen Fehler treten aufgrund mangelhafter Spezifikation auf.

Allein muss sich halt jeder mal ehrlich sein und überlegen ob eine Halbierung der Fehlerrate allein durch systematische Betrachtung und Standardisierung es nicht wert ist.

Klar: erst mal kostet es Sitzfleisch und Hirnschmalz. Aber von beidem habe ich mehr als Nerven, wenn es um Reklamationen geht. Und das sollte dem Management auch klar sein, wenn der Mitarbeiter mit Reklamationen beschäftigt ist, kann er kein Neugeschäft machen. Reklamationen sind nicht dem guten Ruf förderlich. Im schlechtesten Fall haftet das Management persönlich wenn systematisch fehlschlägt.

Ansonsten: wenn sich dein Management da so auf dem toten Pferd eingeritten hat, such dir doch ein passendes Unternehmen, zur Zeit sind die Bedingungen günstig und viele suchen innovative Mitarbeiter!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es die Automatisierung voranzutreiben obwohl es einigen Widerstand bei Mitarbeitern oder gar in Teilen der Führungsebene gibt?


Die erste Frage wäre, ob Du in der Position bist, das anzuscheiben.

So als neuer Besen frisch von der Hochschule wird es eher schwierig.



Parpo schrieb:


> Bei der Hilfe geht es also nicht wirklich um technische Dinge, es geht im Prinzip darum, die Einstellung zu verändern.
> 
> Könnt ihr euch an Bedenken bei euch in der Firma erinnern? Wie haben die sich geäußert und wie hat man das geändert?


Die Hauptangst der Menschen sind Veränderungen, je älter, je ausgeprägter.

Häufig ist eine Strategie der kleinen Schritte sinnvoll, einfach anfangen und zeigen, wie es gehen könnte. Führungsebene überzeugen, dann die anderen mitnehmen.

Oder schlage eine Zukunftswerkstatt "Wo sehen wir uns in fünf Jahren?" vor. Dann gibts Du nichts vor, sondern bringst Deine Vorschläge ins Projektteam ein.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Hauptangst der Menschen sind Veränderungen, je älter, je ausgeprägter.



Das unterschreibe ich jetzt mal nicht.
Die "Alten" haben schon viel mehr und größere Veränderungen mitgemacht als die "Jungen".
Ein Berufsleben dauert rund 45 Jahre.
Betrachte jetzt mal die Automatisierung 20 Jahre zurück.
Gab es da wirklich revolutionäre Veränderungen für den Mitarbeiter an der Anlage oder auch für das Management?
Aus meiner Sicht haben wir mehr Evolution als Revolution


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2022)

Das gilt auch ohne Deine Unterschrift 😜 

Ernsthaft: Ich habe nicht von Revolution geschrieben,  sondern von der Strategie der kleinen Schritte – Evolutiönchen sozusagen.

Klar gab es Veränderungen, vielleicht hätte es mit weniger Widerstand der Menschheit noch mehr gegeben?

Den ganzen Modernisierunsgstau in den Verwaltungen, in der Bildpolitik, letzendlich auch im Umwelt- und Energiebereich schiebe auf Zauderer und Angsthasen. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von technische und organisatorischen Ansätzen, die man umsetzen müsste.

Der Führerschein unseres Juniors wird nicht in dem Landkreis gemacht, in dem wir wohnen. Für den Führerscheinabtrag rannten wir zwischen 3 Behörden hin und her.  

Ich kann dem Lehrer des Juniors eine E-Mail schreiben – offiziell darf er diese nicht per Mail beantworten, sondern muss anrufen oder eine Brief schreiben.

Vielelicht ist das in der Automatisierunsgtechnik, und, wo wir sonst im internationalen Wettbewerb stehen, nicht so ausgeprägt, aber Verwaltung und Bildung finde ich ganz schlimm.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das gilt auch ohne Deine Unterschrift 😜
> 
> Ernsthaft: Ich habe nicht von Revolution geschrieben,  sondern von der Strategie der kleinen Schritte – Evolutiönchen sozusagen.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar offtopic, aber das Thema Bildung und Digitalisierung ist eine Katastrope

Letztes Jahr Homeschooling 6. Klasse Gesamtschule in Baden Württemberg:
Handgeschriebene Arbeitsblätter fotografiert die Lehrerin und schickt sie den Schülern.
Die Schüler sollen sie Ausdrucken, Bearbeiten, Fotografieren und zurückschicken.
Darüber habe ich mich beschwert, da eigentlich MS Teams die "offizielle" Vorgabe war.
Als Antwort erhielt ich: "Die Kollegin hat keinen privaten PC und ist daher nicht in der Lage Teams zu nutzen"
Nächstes Highlight:
Mathelehrer schickt als Aufgabe 3 Arbeitsblätter aus dem Aufgabenbuch (immerhin per Teams) und eine Links-Liste von Youtube-Videos (Lehrer Schmidt).

Es gab aber auch tolle Lehrer, die wirklich einen super Online-Unterricht mit Teams gemacht haben.


----------



## ioStart (16 Juni 2022)

zum Thema: manchmal ist es besser, so wenig wie möglich Technik einzusetzen. Nach dem Moto: wo nicht`s ist, geht nichts kaputt. Vor allem bei Rettungskräften, Militär... wird die Verfügbarkeit nicht unnötig reduziert. Nun gut. Das spricht erstmal gegen Automatisierung.
Aber: wenn man die Entwicklungen am Arbeitsmarkt verfolgt, dann ist absehbar, dass immer weniger Menschen die Akzeptanz  für einfache Industriearbeit mit sich bringen. Das ist für uns ein starkes Argument für Automatisierung


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2022)

ioStart schrieb:


> zum Thema: manchmal ist es besser, so wenig wie möglich Technik einzusetzen. Nach dem Moto: wo nicht`s ist, geht nichts kaputt. Vor allem bei Rettungskräften, Militär... wird die Verfügbarkeit nicht unnötig reduziert. Nun gut. Das spricht erstmal gegen Automatisierung.
> Aber: wenn man die Entwicklungen am Arbeitsmarkt verfolgt, dann ist absehbar, dass immer weniger Menschen die Akzeptanz  für einfache Industriearbeit mit sich bringen. Das ist für uns ein starkes Argument für Automatisierung



Ich bin jetzt etwa 40 Jahre im Job. Es gab immer wieder Strömungen oder Modewellen bei der Automatisierung.
Mal hat man den Automatisierungsgrad erhöht und mal verringert. Stichwort: "Automatiiserung macht unflexibel".
Dann war eine Zeitlang Gruppenarbeit und Fertigungsinseln modern, dann war es wieder das klassische Fließband.
Mal hat man die Fertigung in Niedriglohnländer verlagert, dann wieder zurück geholt.
Dazu die ganzen sogenannten Produktionssysteme, sei es Ford oder Toyota oder XYZ.

Oft hol ich einfach nur eine alte Präsentation hervor und kann dann schmuzeln und sagen: "Alles schon mal dagewesen"  

Gerade beim Thema I4.0 war das richtig spassig. Lösungen, die wir schon 1997 umgesetzt hatten, wurden uns als Innovation "verkauft"


----------



## ioStart (17 Juni 2022)

also bei dem Thema Industrie 4.0 bin ich sehr skeptisch. Ich mach öfters bei einer Neuinbetriebnahme eine externe Datenaufzeichnung hinzu. Einfach für mich, um mehr Rückmeldungen zu haben und um damit Optimierungen machen zu können. Auch wenn es nur darum geht, die Fehlertexte im Nachgang besser auszuformulieren. Aber in den Aufzeichnungen ist alles drin. Effizienz der Maschine, Effizienz des Mitarbeiters, ... usw.
Aber von den Führungskräften interessiert das keinen. Die Maschine brauch halt eine gute Taktzeit. Mehr nicht.
Parallel wird schon seit Längerem diskutiert, ob wir ein MES ausrollen sollen-wollen-brauchen(?)


----------



## leo (17 Juni 2022)

ioStart schrieb:


> Effizienz der Maschine, Effizienz des Mitarbeiters, ... usw.



wenn so etwas mitgeloggt wird, geht die Akzeptanz des Mitarbeiters natürlich gegen Null. Wir hatte schon Fälle in denen die Anlage dann bewusst sabotiert wurde.


----------



## ioStart (17 Juni 2022)

leo schrieb:


> wenn so etwas mitgeloggt wird, geht die Akzeptanz des Mitarbeiters natürlich gegen Null. Wir hatte schon Fälle in denen die Anlage dann bewusst sabotiert wurde.


hängt davon ab, was bei den Auswertungen rauskommt.
Beispiel: eine Maschine macht rechnerisch 1000Teile/h. Schafft der Mitarbeiter aber nie. Laut Auswertung steht er durchschnittlich mindestens 20 Minuten/h nicht bei der Maschine, sondern macht andere Sachen. (Etiketten, Einpacken...)
Wenn man stur nur die Taktzeit der Maschine für die Resourcenplanung verwendet, kommen halt Fehlplanungen heraus. Die Zahlen der Auswertung aber beruhigen den Mitarbeiter und geben ihm Rückendeckung.


----------



## s_kraut (17 Juni 2022)

Ach komm die Diskussion ist lang geführt.
Entweder man macht es, oder man bleibt in seiner Zeitblase Anno Dazumal.

Es ist kein direkter Payback zu erwarten. Aber man wird halt schlauer wenn man das System versteht.

Beispiel gefällig?
Kunde aus der Prozessindustrie hat vor 2020 weniger als 10.000€ investiert, da steht ein Rechner mit redundanter Datenaufzeichnung. Es hat den Betriebsingenieur Arbeit gekostet. 

Ok, ich gebe es zu, in meinen jungen Jahren habe ihn als Lieferant gepusht. 

Die Geschäftsführung hat intuitiv das Potential erkannt und hat investiert.
Vier Jahre später gab es eine Reklamation. Wir konnten Dank der Datenaufzeichnungen den Vorfall so weit eingrenzen, dass nicht die ganze Charge (eine Monatsproduktion) sondern nur drei Big-Packs (eine Schichtproduktion + ein wenig Puffer) zurückgerufen werden musste zur Nachbehandlung. 
Mir stehen dazu keine verlässlichen Daten zur Verfügung aber der Schaden lässt sich eingrenzen, zwischen einer Schicht und einer Monatsproduktion (1:100).

Also jeder Geschäftsführer der auf eine geeignete Datenaufzeichnung und Qualitätsmanagement verzichtet - viel Spass im Mittelalter!


----------



## ioStart (17 Juni 2022)

In der Lebensmittelindustrie ist die Situation recht klar. Um die vom Markt geforderten Zertifizierungen zu erhalten/behalten, ist eine funktionierende Rückverfolgbarkeit nötig. In manchen anderen Branchen verlangen es die Kunden. Und in wieder anderen Branchen hat man eben Entscheidungsfreiheiten.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2022)

In wie weit und vorallem in welchem Umfang I4.0 oder auch ein MES in einer Fertigung sinnvoll ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab und kann nicht pauschaliert werden.
Grundregeln:

Einführung von unten nach oben (Von der Fertigung hoch zum Management) und nicht anders rum.
Systeme, die einer Fertigung übergestülpt werden, funktionieren nicht und haben keine hohe Akzeptanz.
Alle, wirklich alle, Beteiligten und Betroffenen ins Boot holen.
Der kleine Anlagenführer oder Kapo in der Fertigung kennt die Prozesse und Arbeitsweisen besser als jeder ITler und Planer.
Ganz schönes Beispiel ist hier das Handling von Nacharbeit, Ausschuß, Nullserien, Rüsten.
Sowas kann MES-Lösungen komplett über den Haufen werfen und letztlich Millionen versenken.
Verteilung der Kosten genau betrachten. Was hilft es, wenn ich durch I4.0 die Anlagenstillstände um 200000€ verkürzen kann, aber 800000€ mehr IT-Kosten hab?


----------



## GLT (18 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> wurden uns als Innovation "verkauft"


Hatten halt damals keine so hippen Namen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was hilft es, wenn ich durch I4.0 die Anlagenstillstände um 200000€ verkürzen kann, aber 800000€ mehr IT-Kosten hab?


Das muss man nur gut verkaufen: "Wir haben 200.000€ Produktionsausfall vermieden und Arbeitsplätze geschaffen"


----------



## Mrtain (19 Juni 2022)

Dann wird die IT outgesourced


----------



## dunbar (27 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach:
> Automatisierung muss Mehrwert bringen.


Natürlich muss sie das. Geld für Änderungen auszugeben, die keine Verbesserung mit sich bringen, lohnt sich ja ganz offensichtlich nicht. Der Haken an der Sache ist halt, dass die Notwendigkeit für Änderungen, die für eine Verbesserung sorgen, teilweise einfach gar nicht gesehen werden und so "die Digitalisierung" teilweise verschlafen wird. Ich sage nur Kodak. Oder Nokia. Lange Zeit waren Nokia-Handys ein heißer Scheiß. Dann kamen iPhones und andere Smartphones, während Nokia weiterhin versucht hat die bestehenden Produkte zu perfektionieren. Und mit WindowsPhone waren sie dann einfach zu spät dran. Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. 



jensemann schrieb:


> Chefs dagegen haben eigentlich nur Angst davor, dass sich die Investition nicht schnell genug rentiert. Wenn man sie aber davon überzeugt, dass mit der gleichen Anzahl an Mitarbeitern mehr und in konstanter Qualität produziert werden kann, sollte sich die Angst verflüchtigen.
> Der Übergang hat immer Stolpersteine, damit muss man rechnen.


Und wer soll die Chefs überzeugen, wenn diese die Notwendigkeit (noch) nicht sehen? Sicher, in einem guten Consulting kann man sicher schon einiges erarbeiten. Aber dafür sich darauf einzulassen und auch Geld auszugeben, muss man erst mal bereits sein. 



jensemann schrieb:


> Wenn man die Leute mit ins Boot holt, bekommt man sie eigentlich fast immer überzeugt.


Die Leute wahrscheinlich schon. Die meisten wollen ja nur einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz und eine Tätigkeit, die sie ausfüllen können. Wenn das durch Nachschulungen und Weiterbildungen erreicht werden kann, wird sich kaum einer sperren. 



holgermaik schrieb:


> Viele machen ihren Job schon jahrelang und wissen ganz genau was sie am Prozess stört und was besser wäre.
> Manchmal ist allerding auch ein Generationen wechsel erforderlich. Denn früher war alles besser.


Im Idealfall haben auch die älteren Arbeitnehmer Kompetenzen, von denen die jüngeren profitieren können. Ich denke nicht, dass das auf ein entweder-oder hinauslaufen muss. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Als Antwort erhielt ich: "Die Kollegin hat keinen privaten PC und ist daher nicht in der Lage Teams zu nutzen"


Ja, das mit den Schulen und teilweise auch den Lehrkräften ist wirklich eine hochgradig peinliche Sache. Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, wer diese Leute sind, die keinen Computer oder Laptop besitzen. Aber dass das tatsächlich auch Lehrer sind, ist irgendwie wirklich beschämend.


----------



## ducati (27 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Oft hol ich einfach nur eine alte Präsentation hervor


Dass Du Diese bei soviel Innovation überhaupt noch anzeigen kannst


----------



## Mrtain (27 Juni 2022)

dunbar schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den Schulen und teilweise auch den Lehrkräften ist wirklich eine hochgradig peinliche Sache. Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, wer diese Leute sind, die keinen Computer oder Laptop besitzen. Aber dass das tatsächlich auch Lehrer sind, ist irgendwie wirklich beschämend



Und was genau ist daran beschämend, wenn ein Lehrer keinen PC oder Laptop besitzt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und was genau ist daran beschämend, wenn ein Lehrer keinen PC oder Laptop besitzt?


Weil Sie sich anscheinend verweigern, sich der Zeit zu stellen.
Normal sollte kein Lehrer oder Schüler Bücher in Papierform
mit sich rum schleppen. Die Schüler werden ohne Kenntnisse der
Technik von Heute morgen nicht bestehen. Aber der Lehrer unterrichtet
mit Tageslichtprojektor und bündelweise schlechter Kopien.
Heute schreibt keiner Briefe per Hand!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Juni 2022)

Der Lehrer sollte das Arbeitsmaterial wie hier einen PC oder Laptop schon vom Arbeitgeber gestellt bekommen, muss also nicht zwingend selber einen besitzen. Und selber keinen zu besitzen bedeutet auch nicht zwangsweise sich nicht damit auszukennen. Aber eine Verweigerungshaltung gegenüber Technik und Bildung gerade bei Lehrkräften an den Primär- und Sekundardstufen ist nicht selten.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und was genau ist daran beschämend, wenn ein Lehrer keinen PC oder Laptop besitzt?



Darfst du deine deine Präsentation mit Hand auf einem A3-Zeichenblock malen?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Der Lehrer sollte das Arbeitsmaterial wie hier einen PC oder Laptop schon vom Arbeitgeber gestellt bekommen, muss also nicht zwingend selber einen besitzen. Und selber keinen zu besitzen bedeutet auch nicht zwangsweise sich nicht damit auszukennen. Aber eine Verweigerungshaltung gegenüber Technik und Bildung gerade bei Lehrkräften an den Primär- und Sekundardstufen ist nicht selten.



Also ich hab nochmal nachgehakt.
Meine Aussage war nich ganz richtig.
Die entsprechende Lehrerin hat keinen privaten PC und keinen privaten Internetanschluß.
In der Schule hat jeder Lehrer ein Microsoft Surface, dass auch zu Hause genutzt werden darf.
Die Dame weigert sich aber auch zu Hause Mobilfunk / WLAN zu nutzen.
Somit keine Anschlußmöglichkeit ans Internet.
Während Corona hat sich die Frau auch geweigert ins Schulgebäude zu kommen und von dort den Online-Unterricht zuhalten.

Arbeitsverweigerung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> In der Schule hat jeder Lehrer ein Microsoft Surface, dass auch zu Hause genutzt werden darf.
> Die Dame weigert sich aber auch zu Hause Mobilfunk / WLAN zu nutzen.
> Somit keine Anschlußmöglichkeit ans Internet.
> Während Corona hat sich die Frau auch geweigert ins Schulgebäude zu kommen und von dort den Online-Unterricht zuhalten.


Lass mich raten, Sie hat Beamtenstatus?


----------



## s_kraut (27 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ich hab nochmal nachgehakt.
> Meine Aussage war nich ganz richtig.
> Die entsprechende Lehrerin hat keinen privaten PC und keinen privaten Internetanschluß.
> In der Schule hat jeder Lehrer ein Microsoft Surface, dass auch zu Hause genutzt werden darf.
> ...


Manche Menschen lösen Probleme.

Andere Menschen machen Probleme oder verweigern sich jeglicher Lösung.

Einig ist man sich seit mindestens 3000 Jahren: Die Jugend taugt zu nichts ist unfähig und verdorben.

Möglicherweise ist es ein Teil unseres Bildungssystems, den Nachwuchs mit maximal inkompetentem Lehrpersonal zu konfrontieren. Damit sie lernen, trotzdem Lösungen zu schaffen. Das Lehrpersonal nicht als Hilfsmittel, sondern als Hindernis  🤠
edit: Hindernis wirkt negativ. Lass stattdessen Herausforderung formulieren. Oder Historische Umstände.


----------



## Mrtain (27 Juni 2022)

Wir kommen auch etwas vom eigentlichen Thema ab.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weil Sie sich anscheinend verweigern, sich der Zeit zu stellen.
> Normal sollte kein Lehrer oder Schüler Bücher in Papierform
> mit sich rum schleppen



Schade, ich hab gerne eine gutes Buch in Hand, auch gerne ein Fachbuch. Ich bin da mit 36 vielleicht etwas oldschool, aber ich ziehe jederzeit ein Buch einer PDF vor.
Die leserliche Handschrift stirbt auch leider langsam aus, vor allem bei Notizen...



> Heute schreibt keiner Briefe per Hand



Das die Ausstattung von Schulen schlecht ist, keine Frage.



> Die Schüler werden ohne Kenntnisse der
> Technik von Heute morgen nicht bestehen.



Das bezweifle ich auch nicht.
Das die Ausstattung der Schulen zu wünschen übrig lässt, habe ich auch nie angezweifelt.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Darfst du deine deine Präsentation mit Hand auf einem A3-Zeichenblock malen?



Welche Laus ist dir den über die Leber gelaufen?Wenn ich genug zeichnerisch Talent für sketchnotes hätte, gehe ich mit dir jede Wette ein, dass bei einer solchen Präsentation mehr hängen bleibt, als bei jeder 0815 Powerpoint - Präsentation.



> Also ich hab nochmal nachgehakt.
> Meine Aussage war nich ganz richtig.
> Die entsprechende Lehrerin hat keinen privaten PC und keinen privaten Internetanschluß.
> In der Schule hat jeder Lehrer ein Microsoft Surface, dass auch zu Hause genutzt werden darf.
> ...



Das ändert die Situation natürlich. Wenn der Arbeitgeber (Schule) schon das Arbeitsgerät stellt, gibt es eigentlich keinen plausiblen Grund, sich so zu verhalten.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Juni 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wir kommen auch etwas vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


gehört zur offenen Diskussion.


Mrtain schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab gerne eine gutes Buch in Hand, auch gerne ein Fachbuch. Ich bin da mit 36 vielleicht etwas oldschool, aber ich ziehe jederzeit ein Buch einer PDF vor.
> Die leserliche Handschrift stirbt auch leider langsam aus, vor allem bei Notizen...


da bin ich dabei, das Buch geht mit in Biergarten, Strand, Zug, Regal und da schreibt man mal was rein oder setzt Lesezeichen.

Mit PDF geht ähnliches, aber echt begreifen geht halt mit den Fingern. 

Wenn du schon mit 36 Oldschool bist, dann bin ich es logisch wohl schon lang. Sei es so. Jünger wird man nicht.

Frau übrigens auch nicht, wie der Opa gesagt hat.

Ich bin halt trotzdem gern der Kerl, der dann sein Notizbuch auf den Tisch klatscht und bei der ein oder anderen Aussage eine Notiz oder ein Bild macht. Bleistiftskizzen gehen ganz schnell, Holzstift-Schraffieren für Zonen/Bereiche. Oldschool voll cool.
Digital gehen halt Vierecke und Elipsen, aber so schaut die Welt nicht aus.

Es gibt halt irgendwo einen Unterschied zwischen den persönlichen, handschriftlichen und datierten Notizen für sich, so wie halt ein Tagebuch oder ein Testament und irgendwelchen digitalen Medien, die halt dann eher zum Teilen, für Teamkommunikation und für alle editierbar sind.
Erstere wiegen möglicherweise ggf. vor Gericht mehr als digitale Inhalte, weil die meisten Richter noch viel mehr Oldschool sind und es gibt einen Zoo von Handschriftexperten, die dann die Echtheit und Durchgängigkeit belegen können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2022)

Ich habe früher auch gerne Hardcover Bücher gelesen 
und die Zeitung aus Papier, jetzt bin 20 Jahre älter als
@Mrtain und lese nur noch auf dem Tablett, weil es 
angenehmer ist und ich alles immer dabei habe. 
Den Bücherschrank mit in den Urlaub zu nehmen ist
mir dann beim Übergepäck zu teuer. 
Im übrigen ist das mit den Lehrern ein Grundsatz Problem,
ich weiß aus meiner Schulzeit, das die hälfte der Lehrer um
10 Uhr Blau war, dann hatten wir nur „Singen und Klatschen“,
das merkt man an meiner Rechtschreibung.
Die andere Hälfte der Lehrer die nicht blau war, ist dann bei
den Schülern unbeliebt gewesen. 
Erst auf der Berufsschule hatte ich gute Lehrer, die sogar mit
Pupatären und Renitenten Schülern umgehen konnten, das 
hat mich dann auch geprägt für mein späteres Berufsleben.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2022)

Die Diskussion um Lehrer und Online-Unterricht ist gar nicht so offtopic.
Online-Unterricht, die Nutzung von interaktiven Unterrichtsmitteln oder digitalen Medien ist vergleichbar mit Automatisierung.
Nur kann ein Lehrer aufgrund seines Beamtenstatus und des unsäglichen Schulsystems sich halt mehr querstellen als jeder Arbeitnehmer.


----------



## Parpo (28 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die erste Frage wäre, ob Du in der Position bist, das anzuscheiben.


Ja, deshalb Frage ich ja. Die Stimmung für Digitalisierung im Betrieb soll verbessert werden. 


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Hauptangst der Menschen sind Veränderungen, je älter, je ausgeprägter.


Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Wir haben beispielsweise einen frisch von der Uni angestellt. Er weigert sich ein Programm zu nutzen, dass bei uns in der Firma verbreitet ist - weil er es ja anders gelernt hat. Problem nur, alle anderen nutzen unser Programm. Der Umstieg ist nicht mal schwer, für mich eher eine Trotzreaktion wie bei dem Beispiel mit der Lehrerin.
Aber auch klar, 5 Jahre vor der Pension gehe ich nicht auf eine Schulung für ein Jahr. Das kann ich schon verstehen, dafür muss man dann aber auch eine Lösung finden.


dunbar schrieb:


> Geld für Änderungen auszugeben, die keine Verbesserung mit sich bringen, lohnt sich ja ganz offensichtlich nicht.


Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Alleine was wir im Bereich Nachhaltigkeit gemacht haben, bringt uns in erster Linie nicht viel für den Betrieb. Aber ich kann gut damit werben. Wenn jetzt bei uns damit geworben wird, dass wir 100% erneuerbaren Strom verwenden, dann bringt das zumindest ein besseres Image. 


dunbar schrieb:


> Und wer soll die Chefs überzeugen, wenn diese die Notwendigkeit (noch) nicht sehen? Sicher, in einem guten Consulting kann man sicher schon einiges erarbeiten. Aber dafür sich darauf einzulassen und auch Geld auszugeben, muss man erst mal bereits sein.


Das wäre zumindest der zweite Schritt in meinen Überlegungen. Zuerst allgemein die Stimmung verbessern dann mit externen Experten überlegen wie man es umsetzt. Da fehlt mir auch das Wissen (ist auch nicht mein Bereich), da muss man sich auch nicht zu schade sein Hilfe anzunehmen. Ich arbeite im Hintergrund schon an den nächsten Schritten, kann es aber nicht gegen den Willen einiger durchboxen. Aber da hat auch susietec gesagt, man soll sich zuerst um die Einstellung der Mitarbeiter kümmern. Weil sonst wird es erst gar nicht angenommen. Bei manchen geht das einfacher, manche sind schwere Fälle. Die kann und will man dann nicht einfach rausschmeißen. Ausnahme wohl unser zukünftiger Ex-Mitarbeiter der Student.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Arbeitsverweigerung?


Zumindest eine Trotzreaktion.
Da muss man klar mit der Lehrerin reden wieso sie es nicht macht und was ihre Intention dahinter ist. Vielleicht kann man ihr den Mehrwert ja erklären.
Denke mal es ist die Befürchtung ständig erreichbar sein zu müssen und Freizeit/Arbeit verschmelzen.


Mrtain schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab gerne eine gutes Buch in Hand, auch gerne ein Fachbuch. Ich bin da mit 36 vielleicht etwas oldschool, aber ich ziehe jederzeit ein Buch einer PDF vor.


Man soll auch nicht das eine mit dem anderen ersetzen. Aber es wäre zumindest gut, wenn man weiß was man mit einem PDF alles machen kann und wo die Vorteile liegen.


s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich bin halt trotzdem gern der Kerl, der dann sein Notizbuch auf den Tisch klatscht und bei der ein oder anderen Aussage eine Notiz oder ein Bild macht.


Ich auch. Trotzdem setze ich mich dann vor meinen PC und mache aus meinen Notizen was. 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Lehrer und Online-Unterricht ist gar nicht so offtopic.


Überhaupt nicht. Zeigt sehr schön die Einstellung einiger Menschen - und genau darum geht es mir ja im Grunde.
Vielleicht muss man auch die Digitalisierung als etwas ganz anderes verkaufen. Digitalisierung hat eventuell bei einigen eine negative Konnotation. Da stäubt man sich dann gleich weil es einige Ängste mit sich bringt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die entsprechende Lehrerin hat keinen privaten PC und keinen privaten Internetanschluß.
> In der Schule hat jeder Lehrer ein Microsoft Surface, dass auch zu Hause genutzt werden darf.
> Die Dame weigert sich aber auch zu Hause Mobilfunk / WLAN zu nutzen.



OK, sowas gibt es, aber es sind eher die Ausnahmen – trotzdem ärgerlich.

Ich kenne das eher umgekehrt. Lehrer hatten wenig Dienstgeräte (soll in BW zwischenzeitlich besser sein) und gleichzeitg war es ihnen verboten (Datenschutz), mit ihren privat gekauften Geräten irgenwas zu machen, was mit den persönlichen Daten der Schüler im Berührung kaum. 

Beispiel E-Mails: Wir Eltern durften welche schreiben, aber die Antworte musste per Telefon oder Brief erfolgen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Lehrer und Online-Unterricht ist gar nicht so offtopic.
> Online-Unterricht, die Nutzung von interaktiven Unterrichtsmitteln oder digitalen Medien ist vergleichbar mit Automatisierung.
> Nur kann ein Lehrer aufgrund seines Beamtenstatus und des unsäglichen Schulsystems sich halt mehr querstellen als jeder Arbeitnehmer.


💯

... und auch die AN-Vertretung.

Macht mich echt fassungslos:








						Posse um Schul-IT: Lehrer verwerfen Software (wegen Datenschutz-Mängeln!), die der Datenschützer empfiehlt
					

STUTTGART. Der Streit um den Datenschutz an Schulen wird immer absurder. Neueste Spitze: Der Hauptpersonalrat (HPR) Gymnasien im Kultusministerium von Baden-Württemberg verweigert dem Einsatz des Lernmanagementsystems itslearning die Zustimmung – der aber vom Datenschutzbeauftragten des Landes...




					www.news4teachers.de


----------



## ducati (28 Juni 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Zuerst allgemein die Stimmung verbessern dann mit externen Experten überlegen wie man es umsetzt. Da fehlt mir auch das Wissen (ist auch nicht mein Bereich), da muss man sich auch nicht zu schade sein Hilfe anzunehmen.


Naja, das ist auch so ein Thema, auch wenn ich jetzt Deinen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reisse. Jemand dem das wissen fehlt, will bei den alten Hasen die Stimmung verbessern mit vermutlich ziemlich am Thema vorbei gehenden Vorschlägen 

Grundsätzlich fänd ich es besser, die alten Hasen mit der großen Erfahrung und dem großen Wissen zu fragen, was man wie verbessern könnte, damit es auch was bringt. Und denen dann auch das nötige Geld zu geben, das umzusetzen.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich fänd ich es besser, die alten Hasen mit der großen Erfahrung und dem großen Wissen zu fragen, was man wie verbessern könnte, damit es auch was bringt. Und denen dann auch das nötige Geld zu geben, das umzusetzen.



100% Zustimmung.
Bei uns gibt es auch oft genug solche Optimierungsaufgaben.
Unsere Strategie:
Einfach mal zum Metzger gehen und ne Brotzeit holen und mit allen reden und alle ins Boot holen.

Externes Consulting läuft nämlich auch nicht viel anders.
Die Externen kennen Firma und Prozesse nicht. Also wird eine Workgroup gebildet.
Nach dem Brainstorming bekommt jeder eine Aufgabe, die abgearbeitet werden muss.
Danach sammelt der Consultant das alles ein, trifft eine Vorauswahl und stellt in einem weiteren Workshop alle Ideen vor.
Den Workshop macht man dann meist in einem Tagungshotel wegen Ungestört, bessere Stimmung, umsonst Essen und Trinken.
Die Ergebnisse werden dann in ein Powerpoint gepackt und der Leitung präsentiert.
Anschliessend kommt eine hohe 5-stellige Rechnung.


----------



## dunbar (12 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Online-Unterricht, die Nutzung von interaktiven Unterrichtsmitteln oder digitalen Medien ist vergleichbar mit Automatisierung.
> Nur kann ein Lehrer aufgrund seines Beamtenstatus und des unsäglichen Schulsystems sich halt mehr querstellen als jeder Arbeitnehmer.


Ich denke auch, dass es da durchaus Parallelen gibt. Wenn jemand sich gut mit Computern auskennt, halte ich es für extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass eine solche Person ausschließlich beruflich, aber gar nicht privat einen PC oder Laptop nutzt. 

Generell fände ich es wünschenswert, wenn der Lehrerberuf durchlässiger und attraktiver auch für Quereinsteiger wäre. Also für Leute, die schon mal in einem anderen Beruf gearbeitet haben. Die allermeisten Lehrer sind von der Schule direkt an die Uni gegangen. Und von dort wieder an die Schule. Umfeld: Überwiegend andere Lehrer. Dass man da unter Umständen nicht viel von der Welt gesehen hat, liegt auf der Hand. 



Parpo schrieb:


> Zuerst allgemein die Stimmung verbessern dann mit externen Experten überlegen wie man es umsetzt. Da fehlt mir auch das Wissen (ist auch nicht mein Bereich), da muss man sich auch nicht zu schade sein Hilfe anzunehmen. Ich arbeite im Hintergrund schon an den nächsten Schritten, kann es aber nicht gegen den Willen einiger durchboxen. Aber da hat auch susietec gesagt, man soll sich zuerst um die Einstellung der Mitarbeiter kümmern. Weil sonst wird es erst gar nicht angenommen. Bei manchen geht das einfacher, manche sind schwere Fälle. Die kann und will man dann nicht einfach rausschmeißen. Ausnahme wohl unser zukünftiger Ex-Mitarbeiter der Student.


Naja. Wenn man wo neu anfängt und sich dann gleich voll querstellt, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn einem gezeigt wird, wo es zur Tür hinaus geht. So jemand ist, denke ich, auch in den seltensten Fällen teamfähig. Wenn einem was an den Kollegen und womöglich sogar am Arbeitgeber liegt, ist man sicher eher bereit Veränderungen mitzutragen. Bei euch hat also ein Consulting stattgefunden und jetzt geht es um die nächsten Schritte auf dem Weg zur Automatisierung? 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Externes Consulting läuft nämlich auch nicht viel anders.
> Die Externen kennen Firma und Prozesse nicht. Also wird eine Workgroup gebildet.
> Nach dem Brainstorming bekommt jeder eine Aufgabe, die abgearbeitet werden muss.
> Danach sammelt der Consultant das alles ein, trifft eine Vorauswahl und stellt in einem weiteren Workshop alle Ideen vor.


Manchmal ist es, denke ich, ganz gut, wenn jemand nicht in die bestehenden Strukturen integriert ist und einen neutralen Blickwinkel einnehmen kann. Und Hilfe von Außen ist manchmal auch einfacher anzunehmen, als wenn man einen schwierigen Sachverhalt selbst lösen muss aber den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht.


----------



## ducati (12 Juli 2022)

dunbar schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es, denke ich, ganz gut, wenn jemand nicht in die bestehenden Strukturen integriert ist und einen neutralen Blickwinkel einnehmen kann. Und Hilfe von Außen ist manchmal auch einfacher anzunehmen, als wenn man einen schwierigen Sachverhalt selbst lösen muss aber den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht.


oft haben halt die "Consultings" bisher noch nicht mal in der gleichen Branche gearbeitet, geschweige denn detailierte Erfahrung mit der Aufgabe die sie umsetzen wollen...


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2022)

Ob man externe Consultants braucht, hängt - meiner Meinung nach - ganz stark an der Kultur in der Firma selbst.
Kann man ein Thema vernünftig mit allen Beteiligten erörtern und einen gemeinsamen Konsens finden, dann brauch ich keine Consultants.
Kann man das nicht, dann brauch ich keine Consultants zum Thema Automatisierung, sondern welche zum Thema Organisation und interne Strukturen. Und da gibt's viel, viel mehr als zum Thema Automatisierung


----------



## winnman (12 Juli 2022)

Anderer Blickwinkel schadet meist nicht, egal ob Consulter oder intern.

Interessant wird es dann wenn alles was aus dem anderen Blickwinkel als optimierungsbedürftig aufpoppt dann ohne zu überlegen und die Details zu analysieren einfach mit der Brechstange umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Interessant wird es dann wenn alles was aus dem anderen Blickwinkel als optimierungsbedürftig aufpoppt dann ohne zu überlegen und die Details zu analysieren einfach mit der Brechstange umgesetzt wird.


Genau das Thema gab es bei uns früher auch.
Hat uns sicherlich ein paar Millionen gekostet.
Das Consulting wurde von "Oben" beauftragt / befohlen und die internen Einwände wurden verworfen.
Positiv war aber, dass es intern anschließend Veränderungen gab.
Seither gibt es bei uns nur noch selten Consulting und wenn dann von hoch spezialisierten Beratungsfirmen zu wenigen Themen.
Wichtig dabei ist halt einfach, dass man nicht betriebsblind wird und sich immer weiter informiert.
Und das ist auch einer der Vorteile in diesem Forum


----------



## ioStart (13 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Positiv war aber, dass es intern anschließend Veränderungen gab.


klingt so, als wenn hinter diesem Satz recht viel Aufregung stecken würde  ;-)


----------



## Parpo (19 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, das ist auch so ein Thema, auch wenn ich jetzt Deinen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reisse. Jemand dem das wissen fehlt, will bei den alten Hasen die Stimmung verbessern mit vermutlich ziemlich am Thema vorbei gehenden Vorschlägen
> 
> Grundsätzlich fänd ich es besser, die alten Hasen mit der großen Erfahrung und dem großen Wissen zu fragen, was man wie verbessern könnte, damit es auch was bringt. Und denen dann auch das nötige Geld zu geben, das umzusetzen.


So sind wir ja vorgegangen. Extra Umfrage gemacht unter allen Mitarbeitern - wo braucht es Verbesserungen. Dann noch die verschiedenen Arbeitsgruppen und Abteilungen getrennt befragt als Ganzes. Da kam dann eben raus, die Mitarbeiter wollen auch von zu Hause auf ihre Unterlagen zugreifen können. Ja, geh echt Nur dazu brauch ich dann halt eine Cloud Lösung. Aber sobald "Cloud" kam, war plötzlich alles schlecht aber trotzdem beharrte man auf dem Thema. Was ja auch verständlich ist, mir hat es nur gezeigt, da gibt es eine negative Stimmung gegen alles was man nicht kennt - obwohl es halt genau das ist, was man möchte/braucht. Das macht es für mich eben so schwer es zu verstehen.


dunbar schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn man wo neu anfängt und sich dann gleich voll querstellt, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn einem gezeigt wird, wo es zur Tür hinaus geht. So jemand ist, denke ich, auch in den seltensten Fällen teamfähig. Wenn einem was an den Kollegen und womöglich sogar am Arbeitgeber liegt, ist man sicher eher bereit Veränderungen mitzutragen. Bei euch hat also ein Consulting stattgefunden und jetzt geht es um die nächsten Schritte auf dem Weg zur Automatisierung?


Ja, da bin ich zu 100% bei dir. Leider rennen mir die Bewerber nicht die Türe ein. Erstens gibts die nicht, zweitens ist die Firma nicht in einer hippen Stadt, drittens bekommt man einen Arbeitsplatz, der im Grunde Jahre hinterherhinkt was die Digitalisierung betrifft. 
Was alleine ja schon dem Arbeitgeber zeigen sollte wie wichtig es ist sich dem Bereich zuzuwenden - sonst kommt niemand mehr und die alten gehen in Pension - dann steht man alleine da. Wie will man denn dann noch arbeiten und die Firma weiterführen?
Nein die ersten Schritte wurden schon gesetzt. Es geht mir jetzt darum, ich möchte nicht, das einige Mitarbeiter sich jetzt querstellen obwohl man es halt zusammen beschlossen hat.  


ducati schrieb:


> oft haben halt die "Consultings" bisher noch nicht mal in der gleichen Branche gearbeitet, geschweige denn detailierte Erfahrung mit der Aufgabe die sie umsetzen wollen...


Darauf haben wir aber geachtet. Also wir haben uns schon die Referenzen angesehen. Da sind u.a. eben genau unsere Konkurrenten dabei gewesen bzw. halt die Firmen aus der Branche, die wir kennen. 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ob man externe Consultants braucht, hängt - meiner Meinung nach - ganz stark an der Kultur in der Firma selbst.


Naja aber wer setzt mir es denn technisch um? Könnten die Mitarbeiter das - Ja, könnten sie wahrscheinlich. Und wer macht mir dann deren Arbeit? Da ist es doch besser jeder macht seine Arbeit weiter und jemand externer kümmert sich um die Umsetzung.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Consulting wurde von "Oben" beauftragt / befohlen und die internen Einwände wurden verworfen.


Dann war die Einbeziehung der Belegschaft aber im Grunde nur Show. Beteiligung suggerieren und im Endeffekt was ganz anderes machen. Gut, da würde ich dann auch negativ reagieren. Wenn muss man es schon erst nehmen. Wenn ich die Arbeiter befrage und sie mir eine klare Antwort geben, dann muss ich s auch so machen. Sonst fühlt man sich als Arbeitnehmer ja verarscht. Dann wird sich auch die Stimmung nicht ändern - wohl ganz im Gegenteil, dann setzt erst recht eine Trotzreaktion ein.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2022)

Wieso brauch ich eine Cloud-Lösung um auf Unterlagen zuzugreifen?
wir sind ein Konzern mit über 50.000 Mitarbeitern und uns reicht VPN und Remote-Access.

Zum Thema Consulting:
Wenn du glaubst, dass dir externes Consulting Arbeit abnimmt, dann ist das in den meisten Fällen ein Trugschluss.
Das gibt jedesmal einen Haufen Zusatzarbeit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juli 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Da kam dann eben raus, die Mitarbeiter wollen auch von zu Hause auf ihre Unterlagen zugreifen können.


Aus welchem Grund wollen die MA von zu Hause aus in ihrer Freizeit auf Unterlagen zugreifen?



Parpo schrieb:


> Nur dazu brauch ich dann halt eine Cloud Lösung.


Warum? Da gibt es doch andere einfache / bewährte Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Parpo (26 Juli 2022)

Wie man es dann letztlich umsetzt, ist mir im Prinzip egal, Hauptsache es sind dann alle zufrieden.
Bis jetzt hat man eben nichts unternommen um den Zugang von extern zu ermöglichen. In der Pandemie hat man dann Mitarbeiter ins Homeoffice geschickt und bemerkt, es kann ja niemand (oder sagen wir zumindest viele Mitarbeiter) nicht auf alle wichtigen Unterlagen zugreifen. Mitarbeiter mussten dann zur Firma fahren und sich die Unterlagen holen Das kann halt auch nicht die Lösung sein. Wie man das dann löst, da wären wohl viele offen für diverse Lösungen, aber es kann ja heutzutage nichts ein, dass man extra in die Firma kommen muss und sich seine Sachen auch noch ausdrucken muss.
Einige Bereiche sind auch noch heute im Homeoffice bzw. haben sie halt ein oder zwei Tage Homeoffice vereinbart. Muss also nicht einmal die Freizeit sein sondern ist ja durchaus Arbeitszeit. Wie man es bisher geschafft hat das nicht möglich zu machen für Mitarbeiter, ist mir selbst ein Rätsel. Anscheinend gibt es da auch große Unterschiede in den Abteilungen - mal ist man offener, mal hat man Angst vor dem Datenschutz oder das Daten gestohlen werden.

Schon klar, es wird viel Arbeit notwendig sein, eine Consulting Firma sollte mir aber schon aufzeigen was man machen kann und wie man an den Punkt kommt. Wenn man in vielen Bereichen lange gewartet hat (zu lange) dann wird es nicht einfach. Schritt für Schritt hätte man wohl selten bemerkt, jetzt steht man vor großen Aufgaben, die wird man bemerken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juli 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Wie man es dann letztlich umsetzt, ist mir im Prinzip egal, Hauptsache es sind dann* alle* zufrieden.


Alle zufrieden? Na dann viel Erfolg.


----------



## dunbar (27 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> oft haben halt die "Consultings" bisher noch nicht mal in der gleichen Branche gearbeitet, geschweige denn detailierte Erfahrung mit der Aufgabe die sie umsetzen wollen...


Ja, das stimmt sicher. Aber bevor man Geld in die Hand nimmt und jemanden für ein Consulting beauftragt, sollte man doch immer die Qualifikation und die praktische Erfahrung der Beratenden überprüfen. Sonst ist mal als Entscheidungsträger womöglich auch mindestens ein bisschen auf der falschen Position. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Seither gibt es bei uns nur noch selten Consulting und wenn dann von hoch spezialisierten Beratungsfirmen zu wenigen Themen.


Das würde ich für das optimale Vorgehen halten. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Das gibt jedesmal einen Haufen Zusatzarbeit.


Sowieso. Wenn ein Umbruch in die Wege geleitet wird, geht das wohl nie, ohne dass erst mal neue, zusätzliche Arbeit anfällt.



Parpo schrieb:


> Leider rennen mir die Bewerber nicht die Türe ein. Erstens gibts die nicht, zweitens ist die Firma nicht in einer hippen Stadt, drittens bekommt man einen Arbeitsplatz, der im Grunde Jahre hinterherhinkt was die Digitalisierung betrifft.


Wenn Remote Work bei euch jetzt oder in absehbarer Zukunft besser funktionieren sollte, tun sich da vielleicht auch Türen auf. Ich wohne inzwischen sehr ländlich, fast 2 Stunden Fahrzeit vom Unternehmen, für das ich tätig bin, entfernt. Geht auch.


----------



## Parpo (11 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Alle zufrieden? Na dann viel Erfolg.


Zufrieden im Sinne von man lässt sich darauf ein und beurteilt dann selbst was es einem für Vorteile bringt. Es gibt doch einige Menschen, die einfach reflexartig gegen alles sind. Eine vegetarischen Alternative in der Kantine - nicht mit uns. Neue Kaffeemaschine im Pausenraum - sicher nicht, der dezent metallische Geschmack im Kaffee ist super. Oder siehe eben das Bsp. mit der Lehrerin.



dunbar schrieb:


> Wenn Remote Work bei euch jetzt oder in absehbarer Zukunft besser funktionieren sollte, tun sich da vielleicht auch Türen auf. Ich wohne inzwischen sehr ländlich, fast 2 Stunden Fahrzeit vom Unternehmen, für das ich tätig bin, entfernt. Geht auch


Ja sicherlich ist das eine Hilfe aber dann muss man zumindest mal einige Vorschritte präsentieren können und nicht nur darauf verwiesen können, dass sich jetzt in ein paar Jahren vieles ändern wird (versprochen, jetzt wirklich). Da wartet man dann halt doch lieber ab, bis es soweit ist und entscheidet sich dann. Kann ich ja verstehen. Da sollte man zumindest schon ein paar Punkte vorbringen können, die sich verbessert haben. Dann kann man ja auch noch sagen, wohin es mit dem Unternehmen gehen soll und was schon auf Schiene ist. Ansatzpunkte gibt es ja viele und man muss ja nicht von heute auf morgen alles austauschen. Einige müssen sich auch erst langsam daran gewöhnen. Siehe mein Beispiel oben mit der vegetarischen Kost. Das ist jetzt nicht nur erfunden. Mittlerweile ist bei uns Kaiserschmarren genauso beliebt wie Schnitzel. Da fällt es dann gar nicht mehr auf, dass kein Fleisch dabei ist. Da ist halt auch vieles nur Angst vor neuen Dingen. 
Im Grunde bin ich überzeugt davon, wenn ich jetzt nicht hergehen würde und sagen würde, es handelt sich um "Digitalisierung" würde es niemanden auffallen und würde schneller akzeptiert werden. Wir haben uns halt dagegen entschieden und wollen es offen kommunizieren. Mit den Folgen muss ich jetzt umgehen und reagieren. Was ich aber dennoch besser finde als es hintenrum zu machen und die Arbeiter im unklaren zu lassen. Es ist noch ein weiter weg aber ich hoffe ich kann da "alle" mitnehmen und sie zufrieden stellen. (soweit es eben geht)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist bei uns Kaiserschmarren genauso beliebt wie Schnitzel.


Wen wundert es?

Wie verhält es sich mit einem veganem, gluten- und laktosefreien Schnitzel?


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Im Grunde bin ich überzeugt davon, wenn ich jetzt nicht hergehen würde und sagen würde, es handelt sich um "Digitalisierung" würde es niemanden auffallen und würde schneller akzeptiert werden. Wir haben uns halt dagegen entschieden und wollen es offen kommunizieren. Mit den Folgen muss ich jetzt umgehen und reagieren. Was ich aber dennoch besser finde als es hintenrum zu machen und die Arbeiter im unklaren zu lassen. Es ist noch ein weiter weg aber ich hoffe ich kann da "alle" mitnehmen und sie zufrieden stellen. (soweit es eben geht)



Begriffe wie I4.0 oder Digitalisierung sind mittlerweile "verbrannt".
Es schadet sicher nicht, darauf zu verzichten.
Ziel gerichtet und bedarfsgerichtet sich Themen suchen und gemeinsam Lösungen erarbeiten ist genauso ein Weg.
Auch die Diskussion um Energiekosten ist jetzt für viele ein Anlass für viele Abläufe und Prozesse neu zu betrachten.


----------



## Parpo (11 August 2022)

Ja da hast du ganz Recht.
Die Energiekosten führen auch zu einem Umdenken, da ist jetzt plötzlich viele denkbar, was früher einfach nicht gemacht/umgesetzt wurde weil es eben auch anders locker ging. Problematik sehe ich da dieselbe wie bei Digitalisierung - nichts machen bis es eben wirklich gar nicht mehr geht. Dann ist man plötzlich in der Lage, dass am besten vieles in kurzer Zeit gemacht wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> nichts machen bis es eben wirklich gar nicht mehr geht. Dann ist man plötzlich in der Lage, dass am besten vieles in kurzer Zeit gemacht wird.


Jein, vor >20 Jahren gab es auch schon viele technische Möglichkeiten, Energie zu sparen. Nur waren die Kunden so gut wie nie bereit dazu, dafür Geld auszugeben. Wir haben uns vor 20 Jahren genauso schon Gedanken gemacht, wie wir Strom und vor allem Druckluft sparen können.


----------



## Parpo (11 August 2022)

Unsere Firma liegt in einem Industriegebiete. Auch im Winter Sonne von früh bis spät, keinerlei Häuser oder Berge, die Schatten werfen würden. Jetzt sind alleine in den letzten 2 Jahren 3 neue Firmen dazugekommen. Neue Büros wurden gebaut, eine Produktionshalle und eine riesige Lagerhalle. Jetzt erklärt mir bitte einer wieso keine dieser Neubauten auch nur ein einziges Photovoltaikpaneel am Dach hat?
Weil sie eben nicht mussten, Strom kommt ja billig aus der Steckdose. 
Wenn ich von 2 Jahren noch nicht gewusst habe, wo die Reise hingeht, kann mir keiner mehr helfen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Jetzt erklärt mir bitte einer wieso keine dieser Neubauten auch nur ein einziges Photovoltaikpaneel am Dach hat?


Das ist halt auch etwas einfach gedacht.

Es gibt ja auch Firmengründer, die für ihre Verhältnisse viel Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen um ein Grundstück zu kaufen, eine Halle zu bauen und ggf. noch Maschinenpark / Firmenwagen zu kaufen. Und nicht jeder möchte sich weit über seine Verhältnisse verschulden. Die Bank sagt auch irgendwann "soviel und nicht mehr".

Und es soll ja auch Gründer geben, die einen Plan haben. z.B. erst mal alles bauen, die Firma ans laufen bekommen und noch ein paar Jahren kann man dann weiter investieren.

In der Maschinenbaufirma in welcher ich lange gearbeitet habe, waren die Dächer auch >10 Jahre leer. Erst vor ca. 5 Jahren hat der Eigentümer PV installiert, nachdem die Hallen abbezahlt waren.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich von 2 Jahren noch nicht gewusst habe, wo die Reise hingeht, kann mir keiner mehr helfen.



Das darf man nicht so einfach pauschalieren. Du kannst Gewerbe und Privathaushalt nicht unbedingt bei PV vergleichen.
Die Investitionskosten sind nicht gerade niedrig und bis das Geld wieder reinkommt dauert es.


----------



## Parpo (11 August 2022)

Für mich ist es immer noch unbegreiflich wieso ich einen Neubau so hinstellen darf. Ich rede hier ja nicht von völliger Autarkie, es reicht ja schon 20% einzusparen. Mit den jetzigen Preisen hat ja keiner rechnen können und das muss man auch nicht mit einbeziehen aber alleine was Nachhaltigkeit und Umwelt/Klima betrifft muss es doch klar sein, dass solche Vorschriften nicht lange auf sich warten lassen bzw. schon im Kommen sind. 
Ja sicherlich übertreibe ich und pauschalisiere ich, ich sitze nur jetzt wieder am Schreibtisch und kann mir die Hybridflotte vom Nachbarunternehmen ansehen. Gleichzeitig erzeugen sie keinen Strom selbst oder haben auch nur eine Ladestation am Grund. Der Firmenbesitzer ist sogar schon einmal zu uns gekommen und wollte bei uns laden weil wir haben ja Ökostrom und das wäre billiger als bei ihm
Aber anderes Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Ja sicherlich übertreibe ich und pauschalisiere ich, ich sitze nur jetzt wieder am Schreibtisch und kann mir die Hybridflotte vom Nachbarunternehmen ansehen. Gleichzeitig erzeugen sie keinen Strom selbst oder haben auch nur eine Ladestation am Grund. Der Firmenbesitzer ist sogar schon einmal zu uns gekommen und wollte bei uns laden weil wir haben ja Ökostrom und das wäre billiger als bei ihm
> Aber anderes Thema.



Firmen-E-Auto und PV passt meist nicht gut zusammen.
Normalerweise sind die Firmenfahrzeuge tagsüber unterwegs. Da macht eine PV auf dem Firmendach wenig Sinn.
Es gibt Lösungen für Mitarbeiter E-Autos. Da sieht die Sache anders aus. Der Mitarbeiter kann dann während der Arbeitszeit kostenlos / günstig laden. Teilweise gibt's auch KFZ-Leasing (ähnlich Jobrad).


----------

